# Insectivore or omnivore?



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Depending on where you look or who you ask, you will get a different answer. 

So are hedgehogs insectivores or omnivores. 

Just for clarification, insectivores eat MOSTLY insects while omnivores eat animal meat, plants, fruit, and insects.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I tend to describe them as insectivorous omnivores. We don't know a lot of information about their specific diet, but we do know they eat mostly insects, but also other invertebrates (worms), fruit, eggs, meat, and I believe fungi as well. I think that's too much variety to be considered a strict insectivore (think insectivorous bats, anteaters, etc.). But I do think the majority of their diet is likely insects & invertebrates, especially going by their teeth (I forget the specific term, but their tooth shape & how they chew is common with insectivorous animals, and adapted for crushing exoskeletons).


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It appears by checking information on African hedgehogs, they are omnivores, with a strong tendency towards insectivore. 
It's perfectly logical when you think about it. People are omnivores, some have a tendency toward herbivore while some go closer to carnivore diets.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

When people ask me "what do they eat" I'll tell them that they are creatures of opportunity. I tell them that they largely eat bugs, but will eat other things that they come across. I also tell them that I've heard them described as spiky raccoons. I get to avoid labels that way.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Spikey raccoons, I like that. Unfortunately around here that wouldn't win them any popularity contests. Pretty rural and most people have I lost something to them. 
Last year, it was chickens and turkeys. Just the heads. I think the raccoon was a zombie.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol. Ya, my husband isn't a fan of raccoons either. They kept pestering the cats and stealing cat food when he was a kid. They are cute though.


----------

